# Poling Platform



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

i need to get a general consensus on poling platform frame pipe diameter. I found a pair of Birdsall aluminum rod holders for $130 that look new but they are for 1 1/4" diameter pipe. My other platform is 1 1/2" pipe. What do you guys have on your platforms as far as pipe diameter? I'm thinking maybe I should just have one new rod holder welded to my platform and have the frame made out of 1 1/2". I like sturdy!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jesus


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

1.25" OD tubing should be all you'll ever need. I'm 6'3 #230ish my current platform is cf but have been on many that were 1.25" and plenty sturdy. Quality of the *welds and nice joint notching* are more important to integrity IMO than increased tubing dia. Any fabricator can make one overbuilt and sturdy, you want one built strong and light. The fwd casting platform I built not long ago was 1.25" OD legs were 20"+ with no bracing/gussets and it is rock solid.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/building-a-casting-platform-for-low-tide-guide.41866/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good enough for me, I'm all about saving weight, I could lose some winter weight as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Good enough for me, I'm all about saving weight, I could lose some winter weight as well. Thanks guys.


Haha same here, if I could shave 3" off me, it'd probably shave .5" off my solo draft when on the platform.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My "ideal weight" is 200, I'm 225. Haha


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have used aluminum and carbon frame casting platforms. If cost is not a factor, I would use a CarbonMarine platform for reduced weight. But I am a little OCD and 6'4' 197 lbs. Kinda like all skiff accessories, you can keep them if you decide to trade skiffs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I have used aluminum and carbon frame casting platforms. If cost is not a factor, I would use a CarbonMarine platform for reduced weight. But I am a little OCD and 6'4' 197 lbs. Kinda like all skiff accessories, you can keep them if you decide to trade skiffs.


For me I don't believe the extra cost is worth the weight savings.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry I realized your OP was _poling_ platform tubing size. I have three considerations on poling platforms.
1) Height low as possible for engine clearance.
2) A little forward of the transom to move your weight forward for reduced draft
3) Steps that are ergonomic. Easy to get on and off the platform.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This boat did not have a jackplate so I added a 4" Atlas and sold the existing platform because it was way too far forward and I despise hitting the cowling while poling. I removed it and sold it so I could have one fabbed the way I want so it clears the motor while it is tilted up while poling and so it looks better. I was not too happy with the goofy look of the old one. The front legs were straight up and the rear legs leaned forward and it had the plain Jane deck like the standard Birdsall casting platforms have. I want something with a more rectangular top and smoother lines. commtrd's Hell's Bay platform is more my style.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

These are more like what I am looking to have made minus the fold down back rest. I am probably going to have it made with knuckes on the front legs so I can fold it forward to get under some low bridges I fish and so the custom cover still fits. 

View attachment 6375
View attachment 6376


----------

